#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund Schädel .. Bitte um Hilfe und Erklärung. >

## sanschez85

Guten Tag. 
Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann, denn ich bin ziemlich verzweifelt und in Panik.. 
Kurze beschreibung des Falls. 
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit Kribbeln ( mal am beim mal im gesicht etc. ) und auch kjalte füße den ganzen tag.daraufhin wurde ein Mrt von der Lws gemacht.( Die beschwerden sind auch immer nur std weise da. also kommen und gehen im laufe des Tages mehrmals..
Befund: Vorwölbung L4/5 ... ohne Nervenkompression/ und zu gerade wirbelsäule. . soweit so gut. 
die Beschwerden gingen weg und kamen irgendwann wieder.
Ich bin 28 und Männlich. ( Raucher )
 Also Schädel Mrt ... 
dazu hier der Befund mit bitte diesen zu erklären.  *Befund* : 
Normale Weite der inneren und äußeren liquoerräume. Kleinste erweiterte Virchow-robinsche räume beidseitig supratentoriell.
Einzelne  kleine punktförmige, in T2 und Flair signalintense Veränderungen  subkortikal und bifrontal. Sonst unauffälliges signalverhalten der  Grauen und weißen hirnsubstanz,der basalganglien, des Kleinhirns und des  hirnstamms. Die übrigen Strukturen sind regelrecht .  *Beurteilung* : einzelne kleinste unspezifische Gliosen bifrontal subkortikal ohne sicheren Krankheitswert. 
Im übrigen unauffällige mrt des neurocraniums. 
Hoffe ich hab alles richtig geschrieben , und jemand kann mir weiterhelfen ich habe Angst etwas schlimmeres wie MS oder sowas zu haben. 
Mein Hausarzt sagte mir ich sollte die ruhe bewahren, es sei alles in Ordnung, kein Grund zur Panik.
Danke lg

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo,  _ Mein Hausarzt sagte mir ich sollte die ruhe bewahren, es sei alles in Ordnung, kein Grund zur Panik._   Dem kann man so zustimmen. Der Befund ist so vollkommen in Ordnung. Gerne übersetze ich aber nachfolgend die kurze Beteilung, die noch einmal alles wichtige aus dem Befund zusammenfasst: *
Beurteilung 
Einzeln, kleinste Gliosen (Jede Schädigung des ZNS - ob es nun ein Schädel-Hirn-Trauma, Migräneanfälle, physiologischer Alterungsprozess oder auch neurologische Erkrankungen, führen zu einer Vermehrung von Gliazellen und damit letztendlich zu Gliosen. Gliose ist nichts anderes wie das Grundgerüst der Nervenzelle), die keinen Krankheitswert haben. Ansonsten unauffälliges MRT des Gehirn und Schädel. 
Mehr steht in dem Befund nicht drin. 
Also alles in allem: alles in Ordnung - keine Sorge.  
Viele Grüße*

----------


## sanschez85

Guten Tag Herr Dr. Baumann
danke für die rasche Antwort. 
Das Sie Arzt sind beruhigt mich schonmal etwas :-) 
Ich weiss ja selbst nicht warum ich so eine Panik habe wegen dieser Symptome, etc . ich bin einfach ein schisser, und steigere mich vermutlich auch etwas da rein. 
Kann es denn sein das es durch irgendwelche Entzündungen in der HWS ausgeht, denn davon wurde noch kein Mrt gemacht, sondern nur vom Kopf und der LWS. obwohl ich finde das die man auf beiden Mrt`s auch bis zur Halswirbelsäule sehen kann.( oder kann das garnicht sein, das man die Hws beim Mrt der Kopfes und der Lws sieht ? ) 
Meine Blutwerte etc sind im übrigen auch alle ok. ( Großes Blutbild ) 
Und fit bin ich sonst auch eigl.  
und noch eine Frage zu Ihrer obigen Antwort.. ab welchem Alter können denn solche kleinen Gliosen enstehen, denn ich bin ja erst 28..   
Lg und danke ...

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
Gliazellen entstehen immer dann, wenn das ZNS beschädigt wurde. Das passiert durch Migräne, durch Schädel-Hirn-Trauma (dazu zählt auch die Gehirnerschütterung), schon normales Stoßen des Kopfes kann so etwas auslösen. Wie man sieht, entstehen solche Gliazellen immer. Es ist das Grundgerüst einer Nervenzelle. Auch die physiologische Alterung kann eine Rolle spielen. An sich aber - wie in diesem Befund - nichts dramatisches. 
Bei einem MRT des Schädels ist ein Abschnitt der HWS mit abgebildet. 
Die Beschwerden haben also nichts mit dem Gehirn zu tun. Da ist alles - wie schon gesagt - unauffällig. Wie es an der Wirbelsäule aussieht, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Das müssen Sie mit Ihrem behandelnden Arzt besprechen. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass Ihr MRT der LWS ebenfalls nahezu unauffällig war, kommt das aber wohl auch nicht mehr so richtig in Frage. 
Kribbeln und kalte Füße müssen aber nicht immer einem Krankheitsbild zugeordnet werden. Sowas kann auch mal so kommen und wieder gehen. Auf alle Fälle können Sie, was den Befund betrifft, vollkommen beruhigt sein.  
Viele Grüße

----------

